# Mining Enginners 2009 Exam



## rock_blaster (Oct 12, 2009)

Are there any mining engineers here this year? any hints? comments? I am taking the exam in Reno, NV

Cheers and good luck

Rock Blaster


----------



## rock_blaster (Oct 12, 2009)

I meant 'other' engineers besides me


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Dec 17, 2009)

I too am one of the few mining engineers lurking on these boards.....I'm hoping the review course I took from SME will help me get the Pass letter! Good luck to you if you haven't yet received your scores!


----------

